# Range Report : Mosin Nagant 91/30



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

Today I took out my 1941 Mosin Nagant 91/30 for the first time. I was a little nervous at first because I wasn't sure if I had removed the cosmoline completely and the bolt needed a little love tap to chamber the round. I decided to take the risk and pulled the trigger and it was amazing. It was love. The old Russian girl still had it and she exceeded my expectations. At 50 yards she was dead accurate. At 100 yards I had to make a little bit of an adjustment but again when I found my sweet spot my groups looked as if I actually knew what I was doing (lol) So with the results I got brave and tried 200 yards. Why not? My mouth dropped when I hit the target to begin with and when I hit I believe 8 of 12 I felt like I stole the gun for $179 dollars. I was all over the place on the target but for only having iron sights and being a terrible shot I was ecstatic. 
The ammunition used was the Winchester white box and the old Russian surplus. Between the two I would take the surplus ammo for a little less kick and you can't really beat 400 rounds for 80 bucks. The white box is cleaner non corrosive ammo but It was $28 dollars for 20 rounds and I had to wrestle my bolt more. Anyway I really enjoyed the rifle and I can't wait to take it out again. Here is a photo of the target at 200yrds.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Sweet! Mine's a 1943 and she does just fine. I do need to score a site adjustment tool, but I'm pretty confident she's a center mass at 400 yards all day long kind of gun. Heck, I just might try and hang a scope on it just to see how far it can stretch out.

If you have a Cabela's near by they sell Herders 7.62x54R for $12 a box of 20 rds. I have a spam can too, but kind of have it put back, if'n ya know what I mean.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

The Mosin Nagant was one of the reasons Ivan beat Fritz in WWII.

That and a whole bunch of T-34 tanks...but that is a different story.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for the post. I have been strongly considering getting a Nagant for a BOL but don't know anything about them. It seems they make several different models and I don't know which would be best. It looks like you got a good one.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

where did you pick one up for 179????


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

the ones i got for the boys were late 30's and early 40's i havent shot one. they look like a crazy kick my older boy got a recoil deal for the stock. the younger has not. man ill stick to may russian sks. i love these old guns!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

alterego said:


> where did you pick one up for 179????


i paid 139 per gun. at buds gun shop.com a couple of months ago. wow they sure were beautiful! im well pleased with the spend of money. also you can put yer mosin in a black plastic bag and set it out in the sun, get the cosmoline out quicker or ifn youd like to giver one last squeeze... these mosins love frog lube!


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

I paid 179 at big 5. This week turners had a few in excellent condition for 150. I would like to get one more. Thanks for the cosmoline tip shotlady might have to try that.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

yep just put it in a black trash bag in the sun a good coupla hours or so... gets all that excess out specially of the wood. the black in the sun turns it into an oven! frog lube is super to get cosmoine out too! gives it a good sweat! wow! big five ya? im thinking of going there. i feel like im missing something. i think ill just go peek.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Not that anyone will be surprised by this post as I've said it often

The Mosin is a relic of the past and slightly better then a civil war musket. Yes it is cheap, yes it is reliable, but when you open your gun safe to grab a rifle for whatever task you have at hand, the Mosin will be the last choice bar none.

You are better off with a 30-30 than a Mosin and that is the crappiest post 1900 firearm I can imagine.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

ya true that MR i wouldnt want one as a prepper gun due to the kick. but for those that enjoy 308s and this would be a very cheap alternative to prep due to price and ammo prices. so long as they realize it has to be cleaned after each trip to the range. its not something you can sleep on and clean in the morning due to the corosive ammo. prep cleaner windex or something


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

All hail the power of Kroil


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Not that anyone will be surprised by this post as I've said it often
> 
> The Mosin is a relic of the past and slightly better then a civil war musket. Yes it is cheap, yes it is reliable, but when you open your gun safe to grab a rifle for whatever task you have at hand, the Mosin will be the last choice bar none.
> 
> You are better off with a 30-30 than a Mosin and that is the crappiest post 1900 firearm I can imagine.


I don't totally disagree with you. It sure isn't going to be the rifle I reach for if I need to reach out and touch someone, but if you are lucky enough to get a good one it's a nice safe stuffer for a rainy day. I picked mine up out of the door for $130, another $110 and I had 500 rounds of ammo to put back for it.

Now my Enfield .303 is a "relic" I wouldn't hesitate to grab in a pinch.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Not that anyone will be surprised by this post as I've said it often
> 
> The Mosin is a relic of the past and slightly better then a civil war musket. Yes it is cheap, yes it is reliable, but when you open your gun safe to grab a rifle for whatever task you have at hand, the Mosin will be the last choice bar none.
> 
> You are better off with a 30-30 than a Mosin and that is the crappiest post 1900 firearm I can imagine.


I agree, it would be the last rifle I'd grab, but ammo is cheap for it, and who knows, maybe someday it might come down to the last rifle you have. I bought mine for what it is, a big caliber rifle, I don't feel compelled to put a high dollar scope on.


----------

